# Canadian Forces Operational Shooting Program (CFOSP)



## Rishi (27 Aug 2012)

Hi there,
I have searched the forums and google for a copy of this document. I am not near my office and cannot access the din. Is there anyone who can email me a pdf copy?

Thanks.


----------

